# موضوعات عن الزواج من الكتاب المقدس تابعوا معى



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوعات عن الزواج
من الكتاب المقدس
تابعوا معى

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الزواج؟


 في الكتاب المقدس وفي سفر التكوين نجد أن مؤسسة الزواج المقدس مذكورة كالتالي. "فقال آدم: هذه الأن عظم من عظامي و لحم من لحمي. هذه تدعي امرأة لأنها من امرء أخذت. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 23:2-24). فالله خلق آدم وجعل حواء "عظم من عظامه". ونري من ماهو مدون أن الله صنع حواء من "ضلع" آدم (تكوين 21:2-22). والكلمة العبرية تعني جنب الأنسان.

ولذا فحواء قد أخذت من جنب "آدم" فمكانها الطبيعي أن تكون دائما بجواره. "فدعا آدم بأسماء جميع البهائم و طيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية. وأما لنفسه لم يجد معيناً نظيره" (تكوين 20:2). وكلمة "معين" تحمل نفس المعني كالكلمات العبرية التي تعني يحيط ويحمي، يساعد، أو يعضد. والرجل والمرأة عندما يرتبطان برباط الزواج المقدس يصبحان "جسداً واحد". والعهد الجديد يضيف لهذه "الوحدة" التالي، "اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسداً واحداً. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان" (متي 6:19).

ويوجد الكثير من المقاطع الكتابية التي دونها الرسول بولس بخصوص النظرة الكتابية للزواج ولتعليم المؤمنين عن مباديء العلاقة الزوجية. وواحد من هذه المقاطع موجود في كورنثوس الأولي الأصحاح السابع وجزء آخر يوجد في أفسس 22:5-33. وبدراسة هذه المقاطع يمكن للمؤمنيين تعلم مباديء وحدود العلاقة الزوجية المرضية لله.

والمقاطع الموجودة في الرسالة الي أفسس تشير الي مباديء العلاقة الزوجية الناجحة. "أيها النساء، اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب، لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد" (أفسس 22:5-23) "أيها الرجال، أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها " (أفسس 25:5). "كذلك يجب علي الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. فأنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط، بل يقوته ويربيه، كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة (أفسس 28:5-29). "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكون الأثنان جسداً واحداً" (أفسس 31:5).

وعندما يختار ويتفق الزوج والزوجة علي تطبيق هذه المباديء الكتابية في علاقتهما الزوجية، فهذا يجعل زواجهما ناجحاً ومرضياً أمام الله. والمباديء المطروحة لا تنحاز لطرف من الطرفين بل تساعدنا علي فهم اتزان العلاقة بكون المسيح رأس الرجل والمرأة معاً. ولذا فأن المبدأ الكتابي هو الوحدة بين شخصين وهو يمثل وحدة العلاقة بين المسيح وكنيسته.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هو السر لأستمرار الزواج؟
 كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟


 الرسول بولس يقول لنا أن الزوجة "متربطة" بزوجها مادام كان حياً. "فأن المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي" (رومية 2:7). والمبدأ الذي يمكن استخلاصه هنا هو أن الرباط الزوجي يجب أن يستمر حتي الموت. فهذه خطة الله وأن كانت لا تمثل حقيقة الزيجات اليوم. ففي المجتمع الغربي المعاصر 51% من الزيجات تنتهي بالطلاق. وهذا يعني ان نصف عدد الأزواج الذين يتخذون العهود الزوجية بما فيها "الي أن يفرقنا الموت" لا يلتزمون بالعهد الذي قد قطعوه علي أنفسهم أمام الله.

فالسؤال اذاً ما ذا يجب علي الزوجان أن يفعلا ليتأكدا أن زواجهم سيستمر "الي أن يفرقهم الموت؟" النقطة الأولي والتي هي في غاية الأهمية، هي أطاعة الله وكلمته. هذا هو المبدأ الذي يجب علي الطرفان اتباعة قبل الزواج وحتي قبل الأقدام علي الأرتباط. ويقول الله في (عاموس 3:3) "هل يسير اثنان معاً ان لم يتواعدا؟". وللمؤمن المخلص ذلك يعني عدم الأقدام علي الأرتباط بشخص غير مؤمن. "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والأثم؟ وأي شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟" (كورنثوس الثانية 14:6) فأن اتبعنا هذا المبدأ فأننا سنتفادي العديد من المشاكل والمعاناة المستقبلية.

والمبدأ الآخر الذي يحمي استمرارية الزواج هو أنه يجب علي الزوج أن يطيع الله وأن يحب، و يكرم، ويحمي زوجته كما لو كانت جسده (أفسس 25:5-31). والوجه الآخر لذلك هو أنه يجب علي الزوجة أن تطيع الله وأن تخضع لزوجها "كما للرب" (أفسس 22:5). فالزواج بين رجل وأمرأة يعكس الصورة الروحية للعلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة. فالمسيح قد ضحي بنفسه من أجل الكنيسة و هو يحبها ويكرمها ويحميها "كعروس ممجدة" (رؤيا يوحنا 7:19-9).

فعندما جمع الله آدم وحواء في أول زواج في العالم، قام بخلق حواء من "لحمه وعظامه" (تكوين 31:2) وأصبحا "جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 23:2-24). ولقد فقد هذا المبدأ في مجتمعنا المعاصر. أذ أن يصبح الأثنان جسداً واحداً لا يمثل فقط الأتحاد الجسدي، بل يعني التقاء العقل والنفس لتكوين وحدة واحدة. وتتجه العلاقة الي بعد أعمق بكثير من الأنجذاب الجسدي أو الغريزي وتتحول الي "وحدة" روحية وتتحقق هذه الوحدة فقط عندما يسلم الطرفان حياتهما لله ولبعضهما الآخر. فتصبح العلاقة لا تتكون من "أنا" ولكن من "نحن". وهذا قطعاً واحداً من أسرار نجاح الزواج وأستمراره. عندما يجعل الطرفان علاقتهما الزوجية أولوية في حياتهم يمكن للزواج أن يستمر حتي الموت. وبالطبع يجب تعضيد الزواج بالعلاقة الرأسية مع الله التي تؤمن علاقة الزوج والزوجة الأفقية وتجعل العلاقة مستمرة بل وممجدة لله.
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

لماذا يعلم الكتاب المقدس الزوجات بالخضوع لأزواجهن؟

   الخضوع نقطة مهمة جداً ويجب أن تأخذ في الأعتبار عند الزواج وكذلك في الحياة اليومية. فقد ذكر الله الخضوع في سفر التكوين. في البداية، عندما كان لا يوجد خطيئة، كان لا يوجد سلطة يجب أن يتبعها الأنسان غير الله. وعندما قام آدم وحواء بعصيان الله، دخلت الخطيئة العالم وكان لابد من تحديد السلطة. ولذا أسس الله السلطة المطلوبة لأتباع القوانيين ولتوفيرنا بالحماية التي نحتاجها. أولاً، يجب الخضوع لله، وهي الطريقة الوحيدة لأطاعته (يعقوب 21:1 و يعقوب 7:4). وفي كورنثوس الأولي 2:11-3، نجد أنه يجب علي الزوج الخضوع لله كما خضع المسيح لله. ثم نجد أن نفس الآية تأمر الزوجة بالخضوع لزوجها كما يخضع هو لله. وهناك أمثلة أخري لخضوع المسيح لله موجودة في متي 39:26 ويوحنا 30:5.

والخضوع نتيجة طبيعية لأي قيادة محبة. فعندما يقوم الزوج بمحبة زوجته كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة والتضحية بنفسه لأجلها (أفسس 25:5-33)، فعندها يصبح خضوع الزوجة رد فعل طبيعي لهذه المحبة العظيمة. والكلمة الأصلية في اللغة العبرية تمثل المضارع وتدل علي أنه فعل مستمر. وذلك يعلمنا أن الخضوع لله، للقيادات العليا، أولأزواجنا هو قرار مستمر وليس لمجرد مرة واحدة. وهو قرار عقلي يتحكم في ارادتنا الدائمة. والخضوع المدون في أفسس لا يعني خضوع المؤمنة لرغبات زوجها المتسلطة والأنانية. ولكن الخضوع المعني في هذا المقطع قد ذكر ليحقق التكامل المرجو بين شخصين مؤمنين مملؤين بالروح القدس ومواظبين علي أطاعة الله وأتباع تعاليمه. فالخضوع أخذ وعطاء. الخضوع يعبر عن الكرامة والكمال. فعندما يحب الزوج زوجته كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة، يصبح خضوع زوجته له شيئاً ليس صعب المنال. أفسس 24:5 يقول، "ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء". فهنا يشير أن خضوع الزوجة يقتصر علي ما هو حق وقانوني. فلذا الزوجة غير ملزمة أن تطيع زوجها في فعل الخطيئة أو مقابل تضحيتها بمحبة الله أو القيام بما هو غير قانوني.

ولقد خلق الله المرأة من ضلع آدم، وليس من رأسة كي لا تتحكم فيه، ولا من قدميه كي لا تداس بأرجله، ولكن من جنبه لتكون مساوية له، ومن تحت ذراعه كي تكون محمية، وقريبة من قلبه كي يحبها. والتعبير المذكور في أفسس 21:5 عن "الخضوع" هو نفس الفعل المذكور في أفسس 22:5، وهو يشير الي أنه يجب علي المؤمنيين الخضوع لبعضهم البعض لكرامة المسيح. وآيات 19-21 تخبرنا عن نتائج الملء بالروح القدس (18:5). فالمؤمنون المملؤون بالروح يتميزون بالعبادة (19:5)، والشكر (20:5)، والخضوع (21:5). ثم يقول الرسول بولس أن ذلك أيضاً ينطبق علي الزوجات والأزواج في آيات 22-23.
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

هل يصح للمسيحي أن يرتبط أو يتزوج من شخص غير مؤمن؟
  كورنثوس الثانية 14:6 يخبرنا "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والأثم؟ وأي شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟" وبالرغم من أن هذا الجزء لا يذكر الزواج بالتحديد، فمن المؤكد أنه ينطبق علي الزواج. ويستمر الجزء الكتابي "وأي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال؟ وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن؟ وأي موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان؟ فأنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي، كما قال الله: اني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم، وأكون لهم الهاً، وهم يكونون لي شعباً. لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا، يقول الرب. ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم" (كورنثوس الثانية 15:6-17).

ويقول الكتاب المقدس، "لا تضلوا: فان المعاشرات الردية تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة" (كورنثوس الأولي 33:15). فالأرتباط بالشخص الغير مسيحي أو الغير مؤمن يمكن بسهولة أن يعطل سلوكنا مع الله. ونحن مدعوون لتبشير الضالين، وليس الارتباط بهم. ولا يوجد ما يمنع مصادقة الغير مؤمنيين مادامت هذه حدود العلاقة. فأن قمنا بالأرتباط بشخص غير مؤمن فماذا ستكون أولويتنا بمنتهي الصدق؟ هل تكوين علاقة رومانسية معه أو معها أم ربح هذه النفس للمسيح؟ وان قمنا بالزواج من غير المسيحي أو غير المؤمن، كيف سيتحد الطرفان روحياً في هذه العلاقة؟ وكيف يمكن للطرفان بناء زواج متين وهم لا يتفقان في أكثر الأمور أهمية في الحياة – الا وهو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح؟
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس
عن*
 الطلاق
 والزواج مرة ثانية*


  أولا من المهم أن نتذكر انه مهما كانت وجهة نظر الشخص فى موضوع الطلاق ان كلمات الكتاب المقدس فى (ملاخى 16:2) "لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب أله أسرائيل" . " أذا ليس بعد أثنين بل جسدا واحدا ، فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه أنسان" . أن الله يعلم أن الزواج يتكون من مخلوقين خاطئين لذلك فأن الطلاق شيء وارد، فى العهد القديم لقد تم وضع بعض القواعد التى تحمى حقوق المطلقين وخصوصا النساء (تثنية 1:24-4). يقول يسوع أنه تم وضع هذه القوانين بسبب قساوة قلوب الناس وليس لأن هذه هى رغبة الله (متى 8:19).

أن الجدل حول ما أذا كان الطلاق والزواج مرة أخرى مسوح به وفقا للكتاب المقدس يدور حول كلمات يسوع فى متى 32:5 و 9:19 . أن التعبير " ألا لعلة الزنى" هى السبب الوحيد المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس حيث يسمح الله بالطلاق والزواج مرة أخرى. أن البعض يفهم ويفسر أن السبب الوحيد "الزني" كان يقصد به خلال فترة "الخطبة" وفى التقاليد اليهودية كانا يعتبر الرجل والمرأة متزوجان خلال فترة "الخطبة" . أن الخيانة خلال تلك الفترة كانت السبب الوحيد المعترف به للطلاق.

أن الكلمة اليونانية "الخيانة الزوجية" يمكنها أن تعنى أى نوع من عدم الأمانه منها الزنى أو الدعارة ...الخ . أن ما يقصده يسوع هو أن الطلاق مسموح أذا كانت هناك عدم أمانة جنسية.

العلاقات الجنسيه جزء مهم من الرباط الزوجى " أصبح الأثنان جسدا واحدا" (تكوين 24:2 و متى 5:19 وأفسس 31:5) لذلك فأن كسر هذا الرباط من خلال علاقات جنسيه خارج الزواج يمكنه أن يكون سببا فى الطلاق. أن التعبير "يتزوج بأخرى" (متى 9:19) يشير الى أن الطلاق والزواج مرة أخرى مسموح به أذا توافر الشرط الوحيد حسبما يتم تفسيره . من المهم معرفة أن الطرف البرىء فقط يحل له الزواج بالرغم من أنه غير مذكور فى الأصحاحات السابقه بسماح الزواج بعد الطلاق للشخص البرىء فأن هذا من رحمة الله. هناك بعض الحالات نجد أن "الطرف المخطيء " مسموح له بالزواج مرة أخرى ولكنه غير مذكور فى هذا النص.

البعض يفهمون (كورونثوس الأولى 15:7) "كأستثناء آخر" لأعادة الزواج أذا طلقت الزوجة الغير مؤمنة زوجا مؤمنا ، ولكن النص لا يذكر أعادة الزواج ولكنه يقول أن المؤمن غير ملزم بالأستمرار فى الزواج أذا أراد الطرف الغير مؤمن الرحيل . أن البعض يدعون أن الضرب والأهانه (للزوجة أو الأطفال ) هم اسباب قوية للطلاق حتى لو لم يتم ذكرهم فى الكتاب المقدس. فى حين أن ذلك قد يكون صحيحا ولن لا يجب أن نفترض فى كلمة الله.

قد يضيع فى الجدل معنى "عدم الأمانة الزوجية" أن ذلك يسمح بالطلاق وليس شرطا يجب الطلاق لأجله. حتى عندما يرتكب أى فرد الزنى يمكن للزوجين بنعمة الله تعلم الغفران وأعادة بناء الزواج. أن الله قد غفر لنا أكثر من ذلك بكثير. يمكننا أتباع خطواته وغفران حتى الزنى (أفسس 32:4) . ولكن فى العديد من الحالات يكون أحد الطرفين مستمرين فى الخطأ ولا توجد نية التوبة. هنا يمكننا تطبيق متى 9:19 هناك أشخاص يسرعون بالزواج مرة أخرى بعد الطلاق بينما قد تكون أرادة الله لهم أن يبقوا بدون زواج . أن الله يدعوا بعض الناس أن يبقوا بدون زواج حتى لا يتشتت أنتباههم (كورونثوس الأولى 32:7-35) أن أعادة الزواج قد يكون أحد الحلول بعد الطلاق ولكنه ليس الحل الوحيد.

أنه من المخجل أن عدد حالات الطلاق بين المسيحيين هو تقريبا نفس العدد بين غير المسيحيين. أن الكتاب المقدس يوضح أن الله يكره الطلاق (ملاخى 16:2) وأن المغفرة يجب أن تكون من سمات المؤمن (لوقا 4:11 و أفسس 32:4) أن الله يعلم أن الطلاق سيحدث حتى لأولاده. أن المؤمن المطلق أو الذى تزوج مرة أخرى لا يجب أن يشعر أن الله لا يحبه أو يحبه أقل من الآخرين حتى لو لم تنطبق عليهم الشروط السابقه فى متى 9:19 . فأن الله يستخدم حتي الخطاه والعصاه لمجده.
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هو الزواج وفقا للكتاب المقدس؟

  هذا سؤال صعب الإجابة عليه لأننا لا نجد موضعا صريحا في الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا متى يعتبر الزوجان متزوجين في نظر الله. توجد ثلاث وجهات نظر شائعة في هذا الأمر: (1) إن الله يعتبر الزوجين متزوجين متى كان زواجهما قانونيا. (2) يعتبر الزواج قائما في نظر الله متى تمت المراسم الرسمية للزواج. (3) يعتبر الزواج قائما في نظر الله متى إكتملت علاقة الزواج (ممارسة الجنس). دعونا إذاً نفحص هذه النظريات الثلاث لنرى نقاط القوة والضعف في كل منها.

(1) إن الله يعتبر الزوجين متزوجين متى كان زواجهما قانونيا. عادة ما تستخدم الآيات التي تحض على الخضوع للسلطات (رومية 13: 1-7؛ 1 بطرس 2: 17) لتساند وجهة النظر هذه. فإذا كانت الحكومات تتطلب إتمام بعض الإجراءات القانونية قبل إشهار الزواج فيجب أن يخضع الزوجين للإجراءات التي تفرضها الحكومة. فإنه أمر كتابي بالتأكيد أن يخضع الزوجين للحكومة طالما لا تتعارض متطلباتها مع كلمة الله. يقول لنا الكتاب في رسالة رومية 13: 1-2 "لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة. لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله. حتى إن من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله والمقاومون سيأخذون لأنفسهم دينونة." هنا نرى أن الخضوع للسلطات القائمة التي تستلزم اصدار وثيقة زواج هو أمر كتابي.

توجد بعض نقاط الضعف والمشاكل المحتملة متعلقة بوجهة النظر هذه. أولا، كان الزواج قائما ومعروفا قبل أن تنظم أية حكومات. كان الناس يتزوجون لآلاف السنين بلا أية وثائق. ثانيا، حتى في يومنا هذا توجد بلاد لا يوجد بها تنظيم حكومي أو متطلبات قانونية للزواج. ثالثا، هناك بعض الحكومات التي تفرض متطلبات غير كتابية قبل الإعتراف القانوني بالزواج. على سبيل المثال هناك بلاد تتطلب أن تتم مراسم الزواج في كنيسة كاثوليكية، ووفقا للتعاليم الكاثوليكية، وأن يتممها كاهن كاثوليكي. لهذا فمن الواضح أنه بالنسبة للذين لا يتبعون الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بما فيها من التعاليم التي تجعل الزواج سرا مقدسا، فإنه يعتبر أمرا غير كتابيا أن يخضعوا أنفسهم للزواج في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.

(2) يعتبر الزواج قائما في نظر الله متى تمت المراسم الرسمية للزواج. يفهم بعض المفسرين الطريقة التي أحضر بها الله حواء الى آدم (تكوين 2: 22) بنفس الطريقة التي يقدم بها الآباء بناتهم في إحتفال الزواج على ان الله هنا كان يقوم بأول "مراسم زواج". لقد حضر يسوع حفل زفاف في يوحنا الإصحاح الثاني. لم يكن يسوع ليحضر مناسبة كهذه لو لم يكن راضيا عما يحدث. لا يعتبر حضور يسوع لحفل الزفاف دليلا على أن الله يتطلب إقامة حفل زفاف ولكنه بالتأكيد إشارة أن حفل الزفاف كان شيئا مقبولا في نظر الله. إننا نجد أن كل الحضارات تقريبا عبر تاريخ الإنسان كانت تقيم شكلا من اشكال إحتفالات أو مراسم الزفاف. ففي كل العصور عبر التاريخ هناك حدث معين أو فعل معين أو عهد أو إعلان يعترف به المجتمع لإشهار زواج رجل وإمرأة.

(3) يعتبر الزواج قائما في نظر الله متى إكتملت علاقة الزواج (ممارسة الجنس). هناك البعض ممن يعتقدون أنه إذا مارس رجل وإمرأة الجنس فإن الله يعتبرهما متزوجين. هذه النظرة ليست صحيحة كتابيا. ولكن وجهة النظر هذه تقوم على أساس الإعتقاد أن ممارسة الجنس بين الرجل وزوجته يعتبر الإتمام الكامل لمبدأ "الجسد الواحد" (تكوين 2: 24؛ متى 19: 5؛ أفسس 5: 31). وفي هذه الحالة تعتبر ممارسة الجنس بمثابة "الختم" النهائي على عهد الزواج. ولكن إذا تمت مراسم زفاف شخصين ولسبب ما لم يتمكنا من ممارسة الجنس فهذا لا يعني أنهما غير متزوجين.

ليس أمرا صحيحا كتابيا أن نعلن أن أي شخصين قامنا بممارسة الجنس دون أن يتمما أي شكل آخر من عهود الزواج متزوجين. يعلن الكتاب المقدس في عدة مواضع منها كورنثوس الأولى 7: 2 أن ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج خطية. إذا كانت ممارسة الجنس هي ما يجعل الشخصين متزوجين فلا يمكن أن تعتبر ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج خطية لأن الممارسة نفسها هي ما يجعلهم متزوجين. ليس هناك أي سند كتابي لكي يعتبر أي شخصين يمارسان الجنس نفسهما متزوجين وبالتالي اعتبار علاقتهما أخلاقية وتكرم الله.

إذا ما هو الزواج في نظر الله؟ مما سبق يتضح أنه يجب اتباع المباديء الآتية: (1) يجب أن يتمم الشخصين المتطلبات القانونية طالما لا تتعارض مع كلمة الله. (2) يجب أن يتبع الشخصين العادات والتقاليد المتبعة لإشهار زواجهما. (3) وإذا أمكن، يجب أن يتمم الشخصين زواجهما بالممارسة الجنسية ليصيرا "جسدا واحدا".

ماذا لو لم يتمم واحد أو أكثر من هذه المباديء؟ هل يعتبر هذين الشخصين متزوجين في نظر الله؟ هذا الأمر في النهاية يكون بين الزوجين وبين الله. الله يعرف قلوبنا (1 يوحنا 3: 20). الله يعرف الفرق بين عهد الزواج الصحيح وبين محاولة تبرير أو تفسير الخطايا الجنسية.​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

* ما هو المقصود بالترك والإلتصاق؟
*
  تأتي عبارة "يترك ويلتصق" في سفر التكوين. "في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" (تكوين 1: 1) إقرأ قصة الخلق المثيرة في تكوين الإصحاح الأول والثاني. "ثم قال الله: نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا..." (صيغة الجمع هنا للإشارة الى الثالوث المقدس – الآب، الإبن والروح القدس.) "فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه. ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم." (تكوين 1: 26، 27) "وجبل الرب الإله آدم ترابا من الأرض. ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة فصار آدم نفسا حية." (تكوين 2: 7). ثم خلق الله المرأة. خلقها من الضلع الذي أخذها من الرجل، وأحضرها إليه. "فقال آدم: هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي: هذه تدعى إمرأة لأنها من إمرء أخذت. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا." (تكوين 2: 23-24) "لهذا ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (متى 19: 6)

خلق الله الرجل أولا ثم خلق المرأة. الله بنفسه أحضرها إليه. الله بنفسه رسم أن يجتمعا معا في زواج مقدس منذ بدء الخليقة. قال أنه يصبح الإثنان جسدا واحدا. هذه هي صورة العلاقة الزوجية الحميمة – علاقة الحب التي لا تكون سوى بينهما هما الإثنين. "الإلتصاق" يعني "الإرتباط، أوالتعلق". إنه إندماج مميز لشخصين في وحدة واحدة وتعني أننا لا نسعى للإنفصال عندما تسوء الأحوال. فهذا يشمل التحدث معا، والصلاة معا، والصبر في ثقة بأن الله يعمل في قلبيكما، والإستعداد للإعتراف بالخطأ وطلب المغفرة، ومساندة الطرف الآخر عندما تبدو الأمور على غير ما يرام وطلب مشورة الله من خلال الكلمة باستمرار.

"وأما المتزوجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب أن لا تفارق المرأة رجلها. وإن فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة أو لتصالح رجلها. ولا يترك الرجل إمرأته. وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب إن كان أخ له إمرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه فلا يتركها. والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه." (1كورنثوس 7: 10-13). إن ارادة الله هي أن يترك الرجل والمرأة ويلتصقان معا "حتى يفرقهما الموت". "لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب إله إسرائيل" (ملاخي 2: 16)

إن "الترك والإلتصاق" في رباط الزواج هما صورة للوحدة التي يريد الله أن تكون لنا معه. "وراء الرب إلهكم تسيرون وإياه تتقون ووصاياه تحفظون وصوته تسمعون وإياه تعبدون وبه تلتصقون." (تثنية 13: 4). هذا يعني أن نترك كل الآلهة الأخرى، مهما كانت، وأن نلتصق به وحده الها لنا. نلتصق به عندما نقرأ كلمته ونخضع لسلطانه علينا ونصلي له بإيمان. ثم عندما نتبعه عن قرب نجد أن أمره لنا بترك الأب والأم والإلتصاق بشريك الحياة يحقق لنا الإلتزام والأمان كما يريدهما لنا. هذا يبعد عنا خيار الطلاق الذي ليس حلا أبدا، بل الطريق لمزيد من التعقيدات والمشاكل. إن الله يأخذ عهود الزواج بجدية. لذلك فإن الترك والإلتصاق هما خطة الله للذين يتزوجون وعندما نتبع خطة الله لن نفشل أبدا.
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل هناك زواج في السماء؟*

  يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس: "لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء" (متى 22: 30). كانت هذه إجابة يسوع للسؤال بشأن إمرأة تزوجت عدة مرات في حياتها – فمن سيكون زوجها في السماء (متى 22: 23-28)؟ من الواضح أنه لا يوجد زواج في السماء. هذا لا يعنى أن أي زوج وزوجة لن يعرفا أحدهما الآخر في السماء. ولا يعني أيضا أن أي زوجين لن تكون لهما علاقة وثيقة في السماء. ولكن ما نفهمه من هذا الكلام هو أن علاقة الزواج لن تعود قائمة في السماء.

وفي الغالب أنه لن يكون هناك زواج في السماء لأنه لن تكون هناك حاجة لتلك العلاقة. عندما أسس الله علاقة الزواج، فإنه فعل ذلك لتسديد إحتياجات معينة. أولا: رأى الله أن آدم بحاجة إلى رفيق. "قال الرب الإله ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم وحده. فأصنع له معينا نظيره" (تكوين 2: 18). كانت حواء هي الحل لمشكلة الشعور بالوحدة التي كان آدم يعاني منها، كذلك إحتياجه إلى "معين"، شخص يكون رفيقا له في الحياة. ولكن في السماء لن نعاني من الشعور بالوحدة ولن تكون هناك حاجة إلى معين. سوف نكون في وسط جماهير من المؤمنين والملائكة (رؤيا 7: 9)، سوف تلبى كل إحتياجاتنا بما فيها الإحتياج إلى الرفقة.

ثانيا: خلق الله الزواج كوسيلة للتكاثر وملء الأرض بالكائنات البشرية. ولكن السماء لن تمتليء عن طريق التكاثر لأنه هناك ستكون لنا أجساد ممجدة ليست مذكرة أو مؤنثة. فالذين يذهبون الى السماء سيصلون الى هناك بناء على إيمانهم بالرب يسوع المسيح؛ لن يخلقوا هناك عن طريق التكاثر أو التناسل. لذلك، ليست هناك حاجة للزواج في السماء إذ لا يوجد فيها تكاثر أو شعور بالوحدة.
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ماذا يعني* الجسد الواحد في الزواج؟*

  يأتي المصطلح "جسد واحد" من سفر التكوين في قصة خلق الله لحواء: "فأوقع الرب الإله سباتا على آدم فنام. فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي أخذها من آدم إمرأة وأحضرها الى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى إمرأة لأنها من إمرء أخذت. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا. وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وإمرأته وهما لا يخجلان" (تكوين 2: 21: 24).

إن التعبير "جسد واحد" يعني أنه كما ان أجسادنا تشكل وحدة واحدة ولا يمكن أن تظل كاملة إذا قسمناها، هكذا هو قصد الله لعلاقة الزواج. لا يعود هناك وحدتين منفصلتين (فردين)، ولكن توجد وحدة واحدة (زوجين). وهناك عدة جوانب لهذه الوحدة الجديدة.

من ناحية مدة هذه الوحدة، يقول يسوع أن قصد الله من البدء هو أن يظل الزوجين متحدين بالزواج حتى يفرقهما الموت (متى 19: 6). وعندما يقع الطلاق على عكس خطة الله، لا يصبح لدينا إثنين كاملين منفصلين، بل يكون لدينا نصفين ممزقين. أما من ناحية الإرتباط النفسي والعاطفي فإن هذه الوحدة الجديدة بالزواج لها الأولوية على كل العلاقات السابقة واللاحقة (تكوين 2: 24). يستمر بعض الأزواج في التركيز على أهمية علاقاتهم بذويهم أكثر من علاقتهم بشريك الحياة. ولكن هذا هو الطريق للمشاكل وهو يناقض قصد الله الأصلي في "الترك والإلتصاق". ونفس المشكلة تحدث عندما يتجه أحد الزوجين لأحد الأبناء من أجل الإشباع العاطفي بدلا من أن يقترب الى شريك الحياة.

يجب أن يصبح الزوجين واحدا من الناحية العاطفية والروحية والعقلية والمادية وفي كل النواحي الأخرى. يجب أن يهتم كل طرف بالآخر كما أن كل عضو من أعضاء الجسد تهتم بالأعضاء الأخرى (المعدة تهضم الطعام للجسد، الذهن يوجه الجسد لما فيه المنفعة للكل، اليدين تعملان من أجل الجسد،...الخ). يجب ألا ينظر أحد الطرفين الى المال الذي يجنيه على أنه ماله الخاص بل "مالنا" الخاص. يقدم أفسس 5: 22-33 و أمثال 31: 10-31 تطبيقا لهذه الوحدة في دور كل من الزوج والزوجة.

يتحد الإثنان جسديا وتكون نتيجة هذه الوحدة الأطفال الذين يحملون تركيبا جينيا مميزا ناتجا عن هذا الإتحاد. وحتى من الجانب الجنسي لعلاقتهما يجب ألا يعتبر الزوج أو الزوجة جسده ملكا له بل ملكا للطرف الآخر (1 كورنثوس 7: 3-5). كذلك لا يجب أن يهتم كل منهما بمتعته الخاصة بل بإرضاء الطرف الآخر.

إن هذا الإتحاد والسعي لإرضاء الآخر لا يأتيان بصورة تلقائية خاصة بعد سقوط الإنسان في الخطية. قيل للرجل في تكوين 2: 24 أن "يلتصق" بإمراته. هذه الكلمة تحمل معنيين. أحدهما هو "الإلتصاق كما بمادة لاصقة" بزوجته، وهذه الصورة توضح مدى حميمية العلاقة الزوجية. والمعنى الآخر هو أن "يسعى الرجل جادا" وراء زوجته. هذا "السعي الجاد" يجب أن يكون أكثر من مجرد فترة ما قبل الزواج، بل يجب أن يمتد طوال فترة الزواج أيضا. إن الإتجاه الجسدي هو أن يفعل الإنسان ما يرضيه بدلا من أن يفكر في ما يرضي الطرف الآخر. هذه الأنانية والتمركز حول الذات هي الحفرة التي يسقط فيها الزواج بعد انتهاء "شهر العسل". يجب أن يركز كل طرف كيف يلبي احتياجات الطرف الآخر بدلا من أن يركز على احتياجاته الخاصة.

على قدر حلاوة حياة شخصين معا ليلبيا احتياجات احدهما الآخر إلا أن الله له قصد أسمى من هذا للزواج. كما كان عليهما أن يخدما الرب بحياتهما قبل الزواج (رومية 12: 1-2)، عليهما الآن أن يخدما الرب معا في وحدة وأن يربيا أولادهما في مخافة الرب (1 كورنثوس 7: 29-34؛ ملاخي 2: 15؛ أفسس 6: 4). يقدم بريسكلا وأكيلا مثالا رائعا لهذا في أعمال 18. عندما يسعى الزوجين لخدمة المسيح معا سوف يملأ فرح الروح القدس زواجهما (غلاطية 5: 22-23). في جنة عدن كان هناك ثلاثة حاضرين (آدم وحواء والله) وكان هناك فرح وسرور. وهكذا أيضا عندما يكون الله هو مركز علاقة الزواج اليوم سيكون هناك فرح. بدون الله لا يمكن أن تكون هناك وحدة باقية ودائمة.​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟
*

إن موضوع تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس هو موضوع مثير للإهتمام لأن أغلب الناس اليوم يروم تعدد الزوجات على أنه أمر غير أخلاقي بينما لا نجد أن الكتاب المقدس يدين هذا الأمر بصورة واضحة. إن أول حالة تعدد زوجات في الكتاب المقدس كان لامك في تكوين 4: 19 "واتخذ لامك لنفسه إمرأتين." كما كان العديد من الرجال المعروفين في العهد القديم متعددي الزوجات. ابراهيم، ويعقوب، وداود، وسليمان، وآخرين أيضا كلهم كان لهم العديد من الزوجات. وفي 2 صموئيل 12: 8 نجد الله يتكلم على لسان النبي يوناثان ويقول أنه لو كانت زوجات داود وسراريه غير كافيات كان أعطى داود المزيد. سليمان كانت له 700 زوجة و300 من السراري (هن زوجات لهن مرتبة أقل) وفقا لما جاء في 1 ملوك 11: 3. ماذا نفعل بشأن حالات تعدد الزوجات هذه في العهد القديم؟ هناك ثلاث أسئلة بحاجة الى إجابة: (1) لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم؟ (2) كيف يرى الله تعدد الزوجات اليوم؟ (3) لماذا تغير هذا الأمر؟

(1) لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم؟ لا يخبرنا الكتاب بالتحديد لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات. فكل الإجابات المقدمة هي مجرد استنتاجات بناء على دراسة. هناك عدة عوامل توضع في الإعتبار. أولا، كان عدد النساء في العالم دائما أكبر من عدد الرجال. تبين الإحصائيات الحالية أن 5، 50% من تعداد سكان العالم اليوم من النساء، والرجال 5، 49%. وإذا افترضنا أن نفس النسبة كانت صحيحة قديما، وأنه كان هناك الملايين من البشر في ذلك الوقت هذا يعني أن عدد النساء كان يفوق عدد الرجال بعشرات الآلاف. ثانيا، كانت الحروب قديما شديدة القسوة والعنف مع نسب عالية من الضحايا والوفيات. وينتج عن هذا زيادة نسبة النساء الى الرجال. ثالثا، نظرا لأن المجتمعات القديمة كانت مجتمعات أبوية كان تقريبا من المستحيل أن تتمكن المرأة الغير متزوجة من إعالة نفسها. كانت النساء في الغالب غير متعلمات ولا يتدربن على أية حرفة. كانت النساء تعتمدن على آباءهن وإخوتهن الذكور وأزواجهن لإعالة والحماية. كانت النساء الغير متزوجات كثيرا ما تتعرضن للأسر والدعارة. رابعا، كان الفرق بين عدد الرجال الى عدد النساء في المجتمع يترك الكثير من النساء في ظروف غير مستحبة.

لهذا يبدو أن الله سمح بتعدد الزوجات لجماية وإعالة النساء اللاتي كن لن يجدن أزواج بغير هذه الطريقة. كان الرجل يتخذ زوجات عديدات ويكون هو العائل والحامي لجميعهن. ومع أن هذا الوضع لم يكن هو الوضع المثالي لكن الحياة في بيت به عدة زوجات كان أفضل من الخيارات الأخرى المتاحة: الدعارة، أو العبودية، أو الجوع...الخ. بالإضافة الى عامل الإعالة والحماية فإن تعدد الزوجات عمل على امتداد وإكثار البشرية بصورة أسرع لإتمام أمر الله "أكثمروا وأكثروا وإملأوا الأرض" (تكوين 9: 7). فالرجال قادرين على الإنجاب من العديد من النساء في نفس الفترة الزمنية مما سمح للبسرية بالنمو بصورة أسرع مما لو كان الرجل ينجب طفلا واحدا كل عام.

(2) كيف يرى الله تعدد الزوجات اليوم؟ حتى مع السماح بتعدد الزوجات إلا أن الكتاب المقدس يقدم نموذج الزوجة الواحدة للزوج الواحد على أنه النموذج الذي يتفق مع خطة الله الأصلية للزواج. يقول الكتاب المقدس أن قصد الله الأصلي كان أن يتزوج رجل واحد بإمرأة واحدة: "لهذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته [وليس بزوجاته]؛ ويكون الإثنان جسدا واحدا [ليس أجساد متعددة]" (تكوين 2: 24). بينما يصف لنا تكوين 2: 24 ما هو الزواج وليس عدد المشتركين فيه لكن استخدام الصيغة المفردة للكلمات يجب أن تؤخذ في الإعتبار. في تثنية 17: 14-20 يقول الله أن الملوك لم يكن المفروض أن يتخذوا الكثير من الزوجات (أو الخيل أو الذهب). وبينما لا يمكن أن نفسر هذا على أن الملوك كان يجب أن يكون لهم زوجة واحدة لكن يمكن أن نفهم أن هذا إعلان أن تعدد الزوجات قد يسبب المشاكل. ويمكن أن نرى هذا بوضوح في حياة سليمان (1 ملوك 11: 3-4).

في العهد الجديد، نجد أن 1 تيموثاوس 3: 2، 12 و تيطس 1: 6 يضعان كون الشخص "زوج إمرأة واحدة" من ضمن قائمة مؤهلات القيادة الروحية. وهناك بعض الجدال حول حقيقة معنى هذا المؤهل. إقرأ فقد تترجم هذه العبارة حرفيا "رجل إمرأة واحدة". سواء كانت هذه العبارة تشير الى تعدد الزوجات بالتحديد أم لا فلا يمكن بأي حال اعتبار الشخص متعدد الزوجات "بعل إمرأة واحدة". وفي حين أن هذه المؤهلات خاصة بالقيادة الروحية إلا أنها يجب أن تنطبق على جميع المؤمنين. ألا يجب أن يكون كل مؤمن "بلا لوم ... صاحيا عاقلا محتشما مضيفا للغرباء صالحا للتعليم غير مدمن الخمر ولا ضراب ولا طامع بالربح القبيح" (1 تيموثاوس 3: 2-4)؟ إذا كنا مدعووين للقداسة (1 بطرس 1: 16) وإذا كانت هذه المقاييس للقداسة للشيوخ والشمامسة إذا فهي مقاييس القداسة للجميع.

يتكلم أفسس 5: 22-33 عن العلاقة بين الأزواج والزوجات. وعندما يشير الى الزوج [مفرد]، فإنه أيضا يشير الى الزوجة [مفرد]. "لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة [مفرد] ... من يحب إمرأته [مفرد] يحب نفسه... من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته [مفرد] ويكون الإثنان جسدا واحدا... فليحب كل واحد إمرأته [مفرد] هكذا كنفسه، وأما المرأة [مفرد] فلتهب رجلها [مفرد]." نجد نصا مشابها في كولوسي 3: 18-19 ولكنه يشير الى الأزواج والزوجات في صيغة الجمع حيث من الواضح أن بولس هنا يخاطب كل الأزواج وكل الزوجات من مؤمنى كولوسي فلا يتحدث هنا عن تعدد الأزواج أو الزوجات. وفي المقابل فإن أفسس 5: 22-33 يصف علاقة الزواج بالتحديد. فلو كان تعدد الزوجات أمرا مسموحا به فإن تشبيه علاقة المسيح بالجسد (الكنيسة) بعلاقة الرجل بإمرأته يصبح غير صحيح.

لماذا تغير هذا الأمر؟ إن الأمر ليس أن الله منع أمراً كان قد أباحه سابقا بقدر ما إنه إعادة الله الزواج الى خطته الأصلية. عندما نرجع الى آدم وحواء (ليس حواءات) نجد أن تعدد الزوجات لم يكن هو خطة الله. يبدو أن الله سمح بتعدد الزوجات ليوجد حلا لمشكلة، ولكن إرادة الله من الأصل كانت ألا تحدث تلك المشكلة. ليست هناك حاجة إطلاقا لتعدد الزوجات في أغلب المجتمعات الحديثة. ففي معظم الثقافات اليوم نجد النساء قادرات على حماية وإعالة أنفسهن – وهذا يزيل الجانب الوحيد الإيجابي لتعدد الزوجات. وفوق هذا فإن معظم الأمم الحديثة تعتبر تعدد الزوجات أمرا خارجا عن القانون. ونحن علينا بحسب رومية 13: 1-7 أن نطيع القوانين التي تسنها الحكومات. الحالة الوحيدة التي يسمح فيها أن نعصي القانون كتابيا هو أن يكون ذلك القانون متعارضا مع وصايا الله (أعمال 5: 29). وبما أن الله كان قد سمح بتعدد الزوجات ولم يوصي به فإن القوانين التي تمنعه يجب أن تحترم.

هل توجد حالات اليوم يجب أن يسمح بتعدد الزوجات فيها؟ ربما ... ولكن من غير المعقول ألا تكون هناك حلول أخرى. ونظرا لجانب "الجسد الواحد" في الزواج والحاجة الى التناغم والوحدة في الزواج، وعدم وجود إحتياج حقيقي لتعدد الزوجات فإن غيماننا الراسخ هو أن تعدد الزوجات أمر لا يمجد الله وليس من خطته الأصلية للزواج.
​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*روووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووعه*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​


شكرا أخى الغالى
ربنا يباركك​


----------

